# Need advice what is the best solution to control internet bandwidth and web-filtering



## some_one_easy (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,
This is my first topic in the forum,
I need your help this case as below:
- we have a school with computer lab 25 PCs windows OS installed as a workgroup on it.
- 20 smart boards with normal computers with windows 8.1 installed on it distributed on 3 floors of the building windows 8.1 installed.
and about.
- About 40 laptops for the employees (windows 8 and windows 7 installed)
- 1 Server HP proliant the OS is windows server 2012 R2 installed. 
- 2 DSL internet lines.
- 6 Access Points distributed on 6 floors.
- and 3 switches as per some company installed the network infrastructure for this school (Total number of the floors are 6 every 2 floor has a room with 1 switch).

I need your help to choose what is the best solution and cheapest to manage this project:
- Manage the network.
- Control the internet bandwidth.
- Web-filtering the websites.
- Security protection.
whether its Hardware or software.
(i hear that hardware appliance is better than just software solution but i am confusing about which hardware should i choose and some people advice me to buy "Fortigate appliance" but am wondering which model should i choose cause there are many of them with many features and what is fit to my case i want the minimum requirement and the cheapest for this solution) 

Sorry for that but i need your help cause its been a long time didn't deal with the IT concepts and need to refresh my knowledge i we are in a hurry for this project to operate it. 
Your respond is highly appreciated.

Regards, :smile:


----------



## rscheckler (Mar 5, 2012)

some_one_easy:

Let me look back into my notes on this. I have done several of these types of setups/installs and may have some different options that would fit your needs.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

The question really smacks of school work [pun intended]

Given you have two dsl links you would want a dual wan port router. Hardware I would recommend would be Sonicwall which with subscriptions could also filter all traffic through a email spam filter, antivirus filter and intrusion detection/prevention filter.

Otherwise you would need just a dual wan port router, then a firewall, then your network. As long as you have some computer hardware available there is a number of software firewalls you can install that are cheap/free


----------

